# I have a question about IPv4 and IPv6



## computergirl332 (Feb 13, 2017)

I am taking a class in network protocol analysis. I had a question I needed answered and tried my best to answer this question and handed it in. I am not sure I answered this correctly and am taking this class to learn. It is a question in my book using WireShark. I turned in my work but I don't feel 100% confident that I answered right. I want to ensure I am learning. 
Here is the question and under is what I turned in for my answer. 
*You are a network technician, and you are monitoring IPv6 traffic on your local network using Wireshark. You select a packet using the DHCPv6 protocol and check the packet header. You notice the Next header field that the upper-layer protocol UDP is being used. You know that UDP is used to transport DHCPv4 address requests and responses, but is his normal for DHCPv6?
*

Yes it is normal due to IPv4 is still needed on a network. It is needed until all networks migrate to the new IPv6. UDP is used for both DHCPv4 and DHCPv6 but utilize different ports. They are different protocols from DHCP for IPv4 and DHCP for IPv6. Yes they are different protocols but they still have to work towards the same internet. The packets are transmitted over their private dedicated ports. 
This is kind of like cell phones We have phones that are 2G, 3G, and 4G. These are not compatible with each other but they run through the same towers, same network and same provider. Until they get rid of all their phones, technology and programs they will have to have a bridge that keeps them together indirectly. This similar to how DHCPv4 and DHCP6 have their setup. They work through the same place just not the same ports so to see them on the same Wireshark would be ok. 

Thanks for any input. Please if you believe I did wrong please explain. I can't learn if I don't understand.


----------



## computergirl332 (Feb 13, 2017)

I noticed the rules after I posted this and can't figure how to delete it. If someone can guide me in the direction to a place I can have someone look at my answer. I have a GPA 3.9 but always question my performance.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You're fine.....no need to delete. What we are *not* allowed to do is just give you the answers for your schoolwork. We *can* assist with help in finding the answer.

Sadly, I'm not an IT Tech. But, you are in the right area and maybe one of our networking people will take a look.

BTW.....nice GPA....:thumb:


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate.

I would say your answer is mostly incorrect and a bit 'waffly' (sorry to be blunt).

DHCP is still used in IPv6 networks using different UDP port numbers (which is the correct part of your answer) for address/prefix/DNS addressing, so is perfectly normal to see it.

One key difference between IPv4 and IPv6 (that you should lock away) is that IPv6 no longer uses broadcasts, so in your trace you will see the destination address as the Solicited Node Multicast address (FF02:1+Last 24 bits of the IPv6 address).


----------



## Deleted 03/18/17 (Feb 7, 2017)

"Yes it is normal due to IPv4 is still needed on a network."

Strictly speaking, IPv4 is not required on a IPv6 network. You could say it is practical for most home networks to still need IPv4 access, but you don't need the IPv4 protocal for local networks, and you don't need it at all if your ISP/DNS/website is compatible with IPv6. IPv6 isn't just a change in how the protocol works, but fundamental shift. IPv4 has a limited pool, so NAT is required to give out private IPs assigned to a single public IP. Since IPv6 has MANY more IPs, NAT is not required, which each device getting its own unique IPv6 address. I think the main question was if UDP is normal for DHCPv6, and you answered that correctly as yes.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

I'll break it down so it's easier for everyone to understand because i'm not sure I got the point across.

Using the quoted text:

1. Yes it is normal - Correct
2. due to IPv4 is still needed on a network. - Incorrect.
3. The rest is waffle (again, sorry to be blunt OP).

So in a nutshell, incorrect.


----------

